

Ask HN: Privacy Policy and Terms of Use for a Public Beta (not incorporated) - tsenkov

I am currently in the development of a public Beta of my product.<p>I haven&#x27;t incorporated, yet.<p>I don&#x27;t think it&#x27;s highly probable to mess up and expose someone&#x27;s data or do anything else that I might be legally liable for, but with all the recent hacks and all of the trolling out-there, I want to protect myself somehow from any personal liability before incorporation.<p>Could anyone suggest something other than spending lots of money (which I don&#x27;t have) on lawyers?<p>Practical question - is there a copyright protection of Privacy Policy and Terms of Use texts? In other words, could I just copy portions of such documents, which I think apply to my case as well?
======
testme4ever2
check this thread

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6594204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6594204)

